# Off again...gobble, gobble



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Leaving in the morning for my 27th year hunting turkeys in the great state of Washington. Of course I'll post pics(if my luck holds).
In the meantime, good luck to you guys that will be out there hunting turkeys...where ever you might be.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Best of luck and safe travels!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

best of luck and hope it all turns out great! You taking the 410 again?


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Had a great hunt. Shot the first bird on Friday and the second bird on Sunday. Both nice big 2 year old birds. Used the little .410 on both birds with perfect results. That TSS shot is deadly.


----------



## Moezer (Aug 27, 2021)

Congrats BP


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Where the heck do you even find .410 TSS??? IDK if I've ever seen it in stores.

Nice Birds.

-DallanC


----------



## Moezer (Aug 27, 2021)

DallanC said:


> Where the heck do you even find .410 TSS??? IDK if I've ever seen it in stores.
> 
> Nice Birds.
> 
> -DallanC


Online for $80 a box for 5 shots... _smh_


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

DallanC said:


> Where the heck do you even find .410 TSS??? IDK if I've ever seen it in stores.
> 
> Nice Birds.
> 
> -DallanC


Cal Ranch carries them. I have seen them multiple times and multiple stores in the last few weeks. They are around $38/box of 5 if I remember right.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

They are in stock here for $38.99. 2 boxes gets you free shipping.









410 Bore 3" 13/16oz 1100FPS Heavyweight TSS Turkey Load


Shop Rogers Sporting Goods for a huge selection of Turkey Hunting Shells. Get your Federal Premium Heavyweight TSS Turkey Loads, 410 Gauge, 3inch 13/16oz 1100FPS today!




www.rogerssportinggoods.com


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Where the heck do you even find .410 TSS??? IDK if I've ever seen it in stores.
> 
> Nice Birds.
> 
> -DallanC


I have only seen it on line. A couple years ago I bought 10 boxes of 5 @ 24.95 per and that will probably last me the rest of my life...shot 2 rounds so far this year.

Also, I know I'll probably get a little feed back, but I bought a box of 20 3" #7.5 lead at Wally's for $14.95. Ordered in a pound of #9 TSS shot and a roll crimper from Precision Reloaders. Cut them down a little, dumped the lead, added 11/16th of oz TSS back in (buffered), crimped them up. That ends up costing me about $2.50 per round. They shot a GREAT pattern in my Mod. 42.
* I do NOT recommending ANYONE try this, This is simply what I did for my personal use.*


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

I would not recommend doing that either. TSS throws a lot more PSI than lead all else the same....

Sounds like a great hunt! Congrats!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

hawglips said:


> I would not recommend doing that either. TSS throws a lot more PSI than lead all else the same....
> 
> Sounds like a great hunt! Congrats!


I have read and read about "chamber pressure" in shotguns but I can not find anywhere that shot size or composition affects chamber pressure. Bore(gauge) dose affect pressure slightly, but I simply can not find any info that points to an increase in chamber pressure simply because of the composition of the shot. All information that I read says that the weight of the shot charge affects pressure. 
I would be most interested in reading information substantiating an increase in chamber pressure due to a change in the shot composition of the shot charge in shotshells. 
I replace the lead shot with TSS by weight, not volume. 
I highly value your opinion on this matter since I know you have been loading with TSS for a long time. 
Of course:
*I do NOT recommend ANYONE try this, or make ANY alterations to factory ammunition. This is simply what I did for my personal use.*


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

BPturkeys said:


> I have read and read about "chamber pressure" in shotguns but I can not find anywhere that shot size or composition affects chamber pressure. Bore(gauge) dose affect pressure slightly, but I simply can not find any info that points to an increase in chamber pressure simply because of the composition of the shot. All information that I read says that the weight of the shot charge affects pressure.
> I would be most interested in reading information substantiating an increase in chamber pressure due to a change in the shot composition of the shot charge in shotshells.
> I replace the lead shot with TSS by weight, not volume.
> I highly value your opinion on this matter since I know you have been loading with TSS for a long time.
> ...


Lead shot has give to it during setback whereas hard shot does not give the same way. The give reduces the spike in chamber pressure compared to the hard shot. TSS is hardest of the popular shot types. That lack of give necessitates a different powder charge formulation, different wad column, etc, if one wants to stay within sage parameters. Bore size has a tremendous impact on chamber pressures, of course. Wad material and dimensions make a big difference in chamber pressures also. Gas seals, nitro cards and other components used over the powder are used to create different reactions inside the shell. Case dimensions, basewads, and of course primers come in to play also. Volume of the shot (of the same payload weight) also comes into play but works in your favor with Tss compared to other hard shot. That allows you to make adjustments and come up with previously unheard of payload and velocity combinations. That is how you explain the 2 ounce 20 gauge loads, 1 1/4 ounce 410 loads, and 2 1/4 ounce 12 gauge two and three-quarter inch shells. But adjustments have to be made. There are a lot of moving parts. 

I have developed and tested hundreds of TSS loads in various gauges, as well as Tss duplexed with lead, hevi shot, or steel shot. All of these heavy payloads in various gauges were scoffed at and worse by shot shell experts that heard of what I was doing. Now they have become mainstream for TSS ammunition. There was nothing to go on with these heavy turkey loads and all has been done by trial and error. It was all new territory when I started. And it’s still very new compared to everything else. Eventually I reckon we will start to see published information discussing the differences. But it may be a while yet. 

In the meantime, consulting someone who has significant Tss experience would be my Recommendation to anyone who is wanting to load their own. I’ve been helping folks get started for quite a while now.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

hawglips said:


> Lead shot has give to it during setback whereas hard shot does not give the same way. The give reduces the spike in chamber pressure compared to the hard shot. TSS is hardest of the popular shot types. That lack of give necessitates a different powder charge formulation, different wad column, etc, if one wants to stay within sage parameters. Bore size has a tremendous impact on chamber pressures, of course. Wad material and dimensions make a big difference in chamber pressures also. Gas seals, nitro cards and other components used over the powder are used to create different reactions inside the shell. Case dimensions, basewads, and of course primers come in to play also. Volume of the shot (of the same payload weight) also comes into play but works in your favor with Tss compared to other hard shot. That allows you to make adjustments and come up with previously unheard of payload and velocity combinations. That is how you explain the 2 ounce 20 gauge loads, 1 1/4 ounce 410 loads, and 2 1/4 ounce 12 gauge two and three-quarter inch shells. But adjustments have to be made. There are a lot of moving parts.
> 
> I have developed and tested hundreds of TSS loads in various gauges, as well as Tss duplexed with lead, hevi shot, or steel shot. All of these heavy payloads in various gauges were scoffed at and worse by shot shell experts that heard of what I was doing. Now they have become mainstream for TSS ammunition. There was nothing to go on with these heavy turkey loads and all has been done by trial and error. It was all new territory when I started. And it’s still very new compared to everything else. Eventually I reckon we will start to see published information discussing the differences. But it may be a while yet.
> 
> In the meantime, consulting someone who has significant Tss experience would be my Recommendation to anyone who is wanting to load their own. I’ve been helping folks get started for quite a while now.


Many thanks for your reply. This discussion must not in anyway be considered as a reloading recommendation by me or Hawglips. *I do NOT recommend ANYONE try this, or make ANY alterations to factory ammunition. This is simply what I did for my personal use.*


----------

